# Question about acrylic thickness



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a sheet of either acrylic or polycarbonate (not sure which it is) which measures 3.5ft x3.5ft x 3/8inch for $15 which I think is quite cheap.
Is 3/8inch to thick to use for a router base? I see that my factory base is only 0.219inch.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I would buy it to make a plate. I would not use thinner than 3/8" acrylic for a plate. 1/4" if the plate was aluminum.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

3/8" is fine. That's a great price.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I have a chance to buy a sheet of either acrylic or polycarbonate (not sure which it is) which measures 3.5ft x3.5ft x 3/8inch for $15 which I think is quite cheap.
> Is 3/8inch to thick to use for a router base? I see that my factory base is only 0.219inch.


Hi Surfer - IMHO grab it. You can always use a nice chunck of the stuff. IMHO it is a bit thick for a base, you will lose about 1/6" of cut but would be OK for table insert. You can also use it for any number of jigs, including skiis. If I remember right, acrylic is more brittle and ridgid but polycarbonate is stronger but also melts easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Not the best for router base plates but for the price you can use it for many other things.
It's best to use 1/4" thick, the screws that hold on the bases are so long and if you want to use the brass guides it's bit to thick, 1/16" is a big deal with the brass ring nut..

========



sofasurfer said:


> I have a chance to buy a sheet of either acrylic or polycarbonate (not sure which it is) which measures 3.5ft x3.5ft x 3/8inch for $15 which I think is quite cheap.
> Is 3/8inch to thick to use for a router base? I see that my factory base is only 0.219inch.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Surfer - IMHO grab it. You can always use a nice chunck of the stuff. IMHO it is a bit thick for a base, you will lose about 1/6" of cut but would be OK for table insert. You can also use it for any number of jigs, including skiis. If I remember right, acrylic is more brittle and ridgid but polycarbonate is stronger but also melts easier.


I just reread the original post again. 3/8" is to thick for a router plate. I made the assumption it was for a plate mounted in a table. I would buy the material at that price regardless. It is a good deal at that price.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Well, the guy was coming through town so I had him deliver the acrylic. That saved me $6 in gas:happy:
It measures 39"x41". He was wrong about the thickness, its 1/4" not 3/8". Actually it varies from .249-.273"...hmmm.
Its quite scatched and smudged but it was also $15. It should easily polish up with some 2000 grit and some polishing compound. And if I'm not mistaken, according to web sites I looked at I have nearly $100 worth of acrylic. Is that right or not?
Is there a way to tell if it is acrylic or polycarbonate or what?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I spent $18.00 on a peice that was 12 x 12 x 1/8"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Surfer - somebody comes around me with a chunk that size for 15 bucks he wouldn't see which pocket the money came out of
Seriously, here's a link to where I usually order stuff:
eStreetPlastics - plexiglass sheet supplier
Lexan (polycarbonate) is significantly more expensive, a bit softer and much stronger. According to the website, 1/4" nominal will run from .190 to .250 so sounds like you got a pretty decent piece. If it is pretty well scratched up I would guess you got Lexan. Read someplace if you take a small piece, say an inch square and smack it with a hammer, plexiglass will crack/break, polycarbonate will just bounce around. 
Nice score on the plastic


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like it would make great template or jig material


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Jschaben. 
That is a LOT better prices than I have been seeing.
Thanks.


----------

